# DTG in Texas



## katjoment (Mar 22, 2014)

I am looking for some advice from a DTG in Central Texas area. What do you set the humidity level to, and about how long do you have to wait between the white and color pass when printing. We are new to DTG, and we are having issues with bubbles coming through the color...even though we are waiting anywhere from 30 seconds to 2 minutes...it is almost as if the white is still wet. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Not sure if it matters or not but there is a small tradeshow coming up next week in Houston (NGN Connect). There will several DTG mfg's who will be there so I would suggest trying to make it to the show and speaking with the dealers/mfg's to see what advice they might offer also.


----------



## EveM (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi:

I would get back with your DTG manufacturer and see what their specs are. . . . I would presume in Texas that you would possibly need a dehumidifier and a barometer to adjust down the humidity to the specs. . . .


----------



## jtilden (Sep 30, 2013)

i am located in CenTex and have not experienced what you describe. Where is your equipment set up home, shop, warehouse? Did a tech come out and set up your equipment? did you change any settings by accident? did this just start after changing ink, pre treat etc.?


----------



## Optiq (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm just curious to know exactly what you're aiming to do with your DTG Business. Are you focusing on providing bulk orders of shirts to local Businesses or a retail shop where people can come in and pick a design to have printed on demand? I tried messaging you instead of posting here but it said your inbox was full.


----------



## pcjo10 (Aug 16, 2014)

Curious as to what DTG Printer you are using?


----------

